

The Differences Between Android and iPhone Users at Hunch - rhygar
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/08/19/hunch-iphone-android

======
blinkingled
In other words 100% of Apple users are more likely to ignore disclaimers and
believe what people tell them if it sounds pro-Apple. :D

 _Hunch does not evaluate or guarantee the accuracy of any advice or content
on the Hunch site. Full disclaimer_

------
vampirical
It is always interesting to see how people interpret statistics.

I would describe Android users as a younger demographic who live spread out
across cities, suburbs, and the country. I would describe the iOS users as
middle-aged rich women who live in cities.

None of the other data is really that meaningful when you start with a such a
different base. Are rich city dwelling women more likely to identify as
politically liberal? Obviously. Are young people more likely to make less
money? Again, this is not rocket science.

The follow/lead thing is highly amusing. In my experience the largest "I lead"
responders in a survey are people who are uncomfortable thinking of themselves
as anything other than unique snowflakes but this has no bearing on actual
lead/follow behavior, it may actually be inversely correlated.

Disclaimer: Android phone user, and iPad user/dev.

------
PetrolMan
I dislike Gruber so much that I can't read that lede as anything other than
antagonistic.

------
usaar333
Nothing surprising here. Cheaper phones/plans = higher % of lower income
ownership.

------
Tichy
Note the wording: "27% more likely to SAY they tend to lead" - yet they follow
Apple like sheep.

Have you looked across the table in your Starbucks lately? Guess what, the
person on the other side has the exact same iPhone as you do. And it is not
because they are trying to imitate you, either.

~~~
glassx
Avoiding a product just because it is popular is another kind of sheep
behavior.

People are free to buy whatever they want without being judged for it. Please
stop being a troll.

~~~
Tichy
The whole article is kind of a Troll, isn't it?

------
enobrev
TFA: <http://blog.hunch.com/?p=51781>

